# 921 Hard drive issue



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

When I first hooked up my 921 it said I had 25 hrs available recording time HD, and I can't remember how much SD, I want to say 180 hrs. I have nothing saved on the hard drive right now ( we usually delete after we watch) but it's telling me I only have 22 hrs of HD recording available and 150 SD. What's up, where did my hard drive space go, is this a known issue?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The estimated free space is a moving target and not very accurate.

The SD number will always be 7 times the HD number.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks,

The thing is it's moving from a starting point of 22.5 hrs and counts down. 2.5 hrs of HD recording time gone, lost in space. I realize it's not going to be perfectly accurate, but 25 gig off? Where did that 25 gig go? It didn't refresh over night and I did a front panel reset and a power cord reset, the starting point is now 22.5 with nothing on the hard drive.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe it's now accounting for the 'reserved' space for buffers and/or VOD.

Did the number change after the initial software download?


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I have had my first 921 since January and it has always listed 22 Hr available for HD and 158 Hr available for SD. My second 921 shows the same.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

leemathre said:


> I have had my first 921 since January and it has always listed 22 Hr available for HD and 158 Hr available for SD. My second 921 shows the same.


Mine listed the same also.

Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Does the Hard Drive store the software like a regular computer or does it all just go into flash RAM? And, what is the size of the software program?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

There are 3 copies of the software stored on the HDD. I think some user data is there, too - timers, etc. - but maybe not.

The total space used is trivial. Remember, the 921 only has 128MB of RAM, and a lot of that has to be kept for buffering. I think it's safe to say that less than 1GB of total HDD space is used for software and related data.


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

I remember the first week or so tinkering around with all the settings after the initial software download, seeing 25 hrs available. I noticed the drop in available time about a week or so ago. Reading here that other people have the same thing makes me think this is normal. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

